
3 Ways to Improve Employee Engagement in 2014 - clearview
http://www.thecrmprocess.com/2013/12/10/3-ways-to-improve-employee-engagement-in-2014/#.Uuvrgbpjz0g.hackernews
======
windupgirl
"Employee engagement can’t be mass produced." that was my favourite quote of
the piece. In a previous place where I worked they would make little
individual gifts for everyone for new year. It was usually a small thing like
a cardboard statue of you, or a plush doll based on something you liked. It
was really such as lovely touch, that imo it moved people on an emotional
level and help retain folks much more than a lot of other things. I think it's
super important, especially in a super competitive environment for talent to
pay attention and invest in those little things.

